

End-to-End Encrypted GMail? Not So Easy - chmars
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/end-to-end-encrypted-gmail-not-so-easy/

======
ChuckMcM
I also think there is a great plausible deniability in offering end to end
encryption. At Blekko we delete logs and personally identifiable information
after 24/48 hrs. Sure we could just say we do, and not do it, but one of the
benefits it gives us is that when presented with a National Security Letter we
can throw our hands up and say, "Hey its all we got, and we don't keep more by
policy."

So if Google gave you end to end and made it work, even though they "could"
thwart it without your knowledge they could plausibly not turn over stuff to a
third party without a warrant. I am not sure if they think about it that way
though.

------
amalag
And how would they make money by serving you relevant ads if they can't parse
your email?

~~~
DanBC
They'd add a subscription option for people wanting encryption.

~~~
amalag
So the subscription cost would have to cover the extra cost for not only
regular gmail because they can't serve you ads, but also the extra manpower of
providing encryption. A feature that they can will only sell to a limited
audience. Sorry won't happen, no matter what utopian pixie dust someone is
snorting.

------
capo
"Filtering spam for us and showing ads for them" doesn't quite sum all the
benefits of a parse-able inbox, what about when Google Now notifies you about
flight and delivery updates by scanning your inbox, and stuff like this:
<https://www.google.com/experimental/gmailfieldtrial>

End-to-end encryption could be offered as a premium feature though.

